# When is it over?



## buoy howdy (Jan 13, 2010)

When is the flounder run over? I'm moving back to Mississippi in a few weeks and I'd like to go gigging (wading preferrably) for the first time. I've heard that Fort pickens is a good place to wade when the weather is miserable this time of year. Any advice?


----------



## buoy howdy (Jan 13, 2010)

I don't expect anybody to reveal their favorite spots, throw me a bone man.


----------



## luredinn (Jun 16, 2008)

*when it's over*

It's officially over when you decide to quit going.:thumbup:


----------



## buoy howdy (Jan 13, 2010)

Comedian. :no:


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

there is not exact date ..nov, dec usually fall run....but i tell you, we found them all yearound...u should be out here right now...rod and reel at day, gig at night.....looking forwards to your reports.


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

You will find fish at pickens, just get out and go. Let us know.


----------



## gators06 (Nov 5, 2011)

yes u will


----------

